# New flounder boat progress



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Just thought I would share some photos of the progress being made on my new flounder boat. It is a Weldcraft 2070 with an Etec 130 and will have a 21hp Honda for the air motor.

The front deck was removed and replaced with a larger flush deck,
10" walk around gunnels added(diamond plate) 
Rear deck added under console area,
27 gallon fuel tank

Still need to add a top hatch to the front deck and add supports under rear deck before everything can be welded up. Then the front and rear rack, lights, etc can be added.

The boat is being built by Kresta's Boats and Motors in Edna, TX


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

More photos





























Feel free to ask any questions. 
I'll answer what I can

Shawn


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Looks awesome. Can't wait to see it finished and bloody.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Very impressive! You going with LED lighting?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice Shawn, looks like a beast! Did you go with a tunnel or just a jack plate?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Going to have led lighting in the boat, but the floundering lights will be halogen. I haven't decided on which style lights for the front yet. But I'm definitely going to copy my underwater lights from my current rig. 

Decided to get the tunnel and jackplate (why not)


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a picture of my current light set up. I like the way they function but would like something that would look better. Any ideas on the above water lights?

Thanks


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome rig. I can't wait to see it finished out. Congrats


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooooh - that's gonna be a bad boy!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet sled of mercy! That's going to be nice!


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

when is it going to be finished ? I might help you pay for it and hire you for another trip.


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Get it ready. I won the auction for the 2 man guided trip with you, the one you donated to IISD. Thanks for the donation and looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That thing is going to be sikk!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Talk with Evans marine about lights


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

captainharvey said:


> View attachment 606853
> 
> This is a picture of my current light set up. I like the way they function but would like something that would look better. Any ideas on the above water lights?
> 
> Thanks


Nice set up. As mentioned before talk to Bryan at Evans marine and go to LED. Not only will you gain more output, but you will use a 1/4 on the energy required. Let alone the physical size. This is the 24" single row on my boat







And lit down the street. It's almost 200 yards and at night can clearly see the last house


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

I plan to use an led light for driving but for floundering lights they are either too bright or too intense and create a glare. I've tried several different kinds , but just don't like the way they compare to the soft glow of the halogen. (Just my opinion). 
They do work, I'm just going to stick with what I have currently but try and dress it up some. 
As far as current draw, I use a heavy duty alternator 100amp and I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I have heard the same about LEDs thats why we went with florsecent and halogens as long as your air motor is running your good. Boat is looking


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice... that's what he meant to say LOL... boat is looking nice... 

nice touch with the diamond plate.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im ready when you are!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes trout I meant the boat is looking nice my mind gets faster then I can type sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The diamond plate looks really great! Gonna be a flounder slaying machine. Congrats.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

More progress has been made on the new rig. 
It's starting to look like a flounder gigging boat now


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

View attachment 610350

View attachment 610351

View attachment 610352

View attachment 610353


Front rack, control box, and winch box installed today. 
I am very pleased with the work being done by Micheal at Krestas 
It is really nice to see the drawings/sketches and ideas come to life.

Still have to install underwater light arms, steering and throttle up front, then paint and final rigging will be completed once it dries.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Speechless......


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's gonna be awesome when complete!!! What are you going to put on deck and floor surfaces? Just wondering because I am fixing to put diamond plate in my floor and build a back deck.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope to use a nonslip type paint mixture. Paint plus sand. I know diamond plate can be slick when wet but hopefully it's better than the flat plate.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought about the safefloor but I ain't gonna pay 13.00 a square foot on this old boat. Well I might if it turns out like I want it to.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

captainharvey said:


> I hope to use a nonslip type paint mixture. Paint plus sand. I know diamond plate can be slick when wet but hopefully it's better than the flat plate.


Check out Ultra Tuff coating. Cva34 turned me on to it and Im doing my aluminum deck with it. It is also used for pool areas, decks, cruise ships, offshore boats etc. 
http://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

It_ might_ be too pretty to fish! hahaha.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Forgot to show some of the hidden work that was done while the deck was removed. They added rib supports up the sides on the front two ribs and replaced the welded on bow eye with a stainless eye bolted through some added channel. 
It's getting closer and forgot to take pictures today. All the front steering and throttle set up is complete. Tomorrow the light brackets and underwater light arm should be done. 
More photos tomorrow.























My current rig is for sale in the classified section if anyone is looking


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

All the fab work and welding is complete on the boat. Just needs to be cleaned up painted and then everything can go back together for the final time.

Today the underwater light arm and got all the braces/etc put on it, all the brackets for the above water lights were welded in place, and the final touch was the 3 cup holders welded in place.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

No, the lights will not be aimed straight out, they will be angled down during final install.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

You know how badass that thing would look if your lights were in diamond plate :slimer:

Looking good man, let me know when you are ready for some smack talk to break it in!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are some outside photos of the boat as it got its first bath. Then the aluminum was prepped and dried for primer. (Thankfully it won't be that color too long.)
Will be painted tomorrow or Monday ( depends on the weather) then rigging can begin late next week. 











































Still need to unload my current rig if anyone is interested check out the ad in the classifieds

Shawn
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

You aren't gonna make me wait til the weekend to see this thing are you? Give us some updates!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Here she is all finished up. Took her out the last two nights and battled the high winds. Didn't have much luck, but the boat is performing great. 
It is a lot of work having a flounder boat built, but I wouldn't hesitate to have Krestas build another one. 
Thanks guys for all the comments


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Real nice. Seems like it would be heavy though with all that added weight whats it float in?


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

ak said:


> Real nice. Seems like it would be heavy though with all that added weight whats it float in?
> 
> True. It did add some weight, but on these larger rigs with the wide bottoms weight is not as big of a factor. By myself I can run 4-5"
> Last night with 4 guests, me and two others up front and the other two in front of the console, we were floundering in 6-7" of water. It helps to have a strong air motor to push off of the sand at times.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

captainharvey said:


> View attachment 606853
> 
> This is a picture of my current light set up. I like the way they function but would like something that would look better. Any ideas on the above water lights?
> 
> Thanks


Check out Baja Designs website and look at the stealth light bar. Installed one on my truck. OMG bright and slim. I got the 30" long bar. Looks good.
Very nice flounder rig!


----------

